# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest Prep Cycle Beneficial?

## thebigo5659

hello im new to these boards. ive looked around at different opinions and would jus like to get some more. ill be coming off of a Test E, Deca , and Dbol cycle late February. This is my first cycle and i'm loving the results. Diet and training is not an issue for me i have that down to the T until bout the last 2 weeks out of which i am completely oblivious to pre-contest dieting and tricks but will get this worked out as im ending my bulk. Here's my question. would it be beneficial do clomid and clen for PCT and about 12-14 weeks out run a Cut AAS cycle line tren or winny or sust....any help is appreciated

----------


## FireGuy

You really need to find a trainer to work with on this. The best laid out plans get modifed weekly when precontest.

----------


## thebigo5659

that is wat i was referring to by "near the end of my bulk." Thanks FireGuy....ive got like 3 "bro" trainers that are helpin with my contest prep....and ive also discussed running the cycle with them as well...a couple dont think itll be beneficial much and the other thinks it could be with a low bf going into the cycle (under 10%)

----------


## Bossman

Are you questioning wether or not to run a AAS cycle during your contest prep?

----------


## thebigo5659

not just during prep but 8 weeks out and during or not during? prep

----------


## chitownhoker

> not just during prep but 8 weeks out and during or not during? prep


contest prep is at a minumum 12 weeks out and you diet should be changed weekly during these twelve weeks. What do you mean by this, i don't think this is a very clear question

----------


## thebigo5659

ok the diet is not in question....the question is im looking into running prop, tren , and prolly masteron during a 10-12 week cycle up until the contest....does the diet change really matter? its a contest prep diet so all the macros will be decreased so its just a cut essentially....so heres my question. if i wanna get down to 176 at 3% fat by day of the contest, would running this cycle help me cut down from prolly 185-190 at 10% fat and keep the quality muscle that ive gained over my bulk cycle (typical Test-E, Deca , Dbol cycle)....again if diet is monitered and adjusted accordingly and cardio is maximized to 2 sessions ED along with high intensity, high volume weight training.....is that detailed enough? i dnt kno the diet specifics yet.

----------


## thebigo5659

edit to the above post- your right that question was pretty vague and useless lol

----------


## Bossman

You should run a cycle up to the day of the contest if you want to save muscle. You will still lose some muscle, even while on AAS, if your goal is 3% BF. Have you competed before?

If you're 10%bf at 185-190, you will not compete at 176-3%bf. Probably closer to low-mid 160s.

----------


## FireGuy

^^^ True True True, cutting your water alone right now would put you in the mid 170's and your BF would still be there. Also, 3% is a pretty lofty goal, seldom if ever is anyone at 3% BF at a local show. I have never been able to get under 5.5 myself.

----------


## Bossman

Im in the same boat Fireguy. That last bit of fat comes at a cost. I have a friend that weighs in around 200 off season but manages to cut all the way to bantam. He's rediculously shredded but loses alot of muscle along the way. Even with AAS.

----------


## thebigo5659

yes its my first show and im naive to these things as u can tell bc of that....i figured 3-4 % was a must day of...misconception i guess...im weighing at 200 right now at 14-15% and am gonna be starting week 11 of my bulk cycle next week so i hope to gain at least another 3-5 lbs lean b4 i start PCT which will consist of clen to control cortisol and for its anti-catabolic effects as well as fat loss. my goal is to be at 10% when i enter my contest prep at the end of April. i estimate my weight to be around 185-190 with this drop in fat and some muscle obviously....how should i dose prop, tren , and masteron and for wat weeks...no experience in cut cycles...i kno that prop should be cut a week or 2 out and masteron ran up to day of for its hardening and vascularity...but wat weeks exactly and especially for tren should i begin with it and bridge into the masteron or use tren and masteron towards the end of the cycle?

----------


## Bossman

Can you give me your current cycle;what compounds are you using, how long is your bulking cycle, how many mg of each compound per week?

You say your PCT consists of clen ? Are you planning on running anything else for PCT?

Also, when is the date of your show and when do you see starting your contest diet, how many weeks out?

----------


## thebigo5659

current cycle- Test-E-500mg/wk weeks 1-9, 750 mg week 10-15
Deca Durabolin -400mg/wk weeks 1-9, 600mg/wk 10-13
Dianabol -30mg ED week 1-4
*starting week 12 tomorrow
PCT- 20mg Nolva week 17-21
Clenbuterol (not sure on dosage or cycling of it just yet)

NPC Arkansas State is the second week of August. i intend to start contest prep 12 weeks out at 10% bf as my goal.

----------


## Narkissos

If you were working with me personally, you would not have been on that cycle to begin with.

You would've run one extended (i.e. two-part) cycle.. 

Running a bulker then PCT..then a cutter right after kind of makes PCT redundant.

Starting a restrictive diet after PCT without a cycle may spell muscle loss.

Personally, i think you should find a trainer at this point... and ignore your 'bros'.

Too many voices = confusion.

Good luck.

-CNS

----------


## thebigo5659

i actually asked bout that idea narkissos! but its my first cycle so i guess they didnt want to complicate it or something...i dno...is there a way to pulse (skeptical) or use a burst cycle or soemthin in btw my 2 cycles to avoid PCT and use nolva along with another cycle to prevent shut down or is there another technique that could be used to eliminate doing PCT then going into my cut cycle?

----------


## Narkissos

^^how old are you?

And just how far away is your show?

----------


## Bossman

If his show is in the 2nd week of august he has 26 weeks from this point. I would end your first cycle now at 12 weeks which is plenty long for a first cycle, and start PCT. Also,its not necessary to taper up your dosages toward the end of the cycle, JFYI. You will lose some water weight during/after PCT which will allow you to better assess your current condition. ON your current PCT, up your nolva to 40mg ED for the first 2-weeks.

Instead of dieting and losing muscle after your first cycle, start your contest prep at 14 weeks out. That will give you a little extra time to lose the extra bf. I don't know the exact date of your show, but that would be around May 11th.

Suggested prep cycle
Test prop---75mg ED/150mg EOD Weeks 1-14
Tren Ace---50mg ed/100mg EOD Weeks 1-14
Masteron ---50mg Ed/100MG EOD Weeks 6-14
adex, .5mg ED Weeks 8-14
Your better off injecting ED but can get by EOD if you can't handle the injections. You need at least 6 spots for ED injections. Run AAS up to a week out. You only stop to avoid localized swelling/lumps at injections sites.

----------


## thebigo5659

i am 20 years old narkissos. i know its a little unorthodox to begin AAS but i firmly believe my growth was stunted in hs due to ignorance. i did the original P6 by cellucor without really knowing wat it was or nething. anyhow i havent grown an inch since my junior year in hs and could not get above 185 naturally even with a 4000-5000 calorie diet. CQ answered your next question.

CQ- thanks for the suggestion man. i injected today with 750 test and 600 deca ....should i discontinue deca only but still keep injecting test for 2 weeks to prevent shutdown?? ive always been told that if u stop deca and test at the same time that the esters in your body arent enough to prevent shut down from deca. thanks for the PCT advice as well...i knew that u were sposed to take higher dosages and decrease them as weeks went on but i did not kno the dosages for certain. pinning ED is no prob for me. i use 6 sites right now injecting only 2x a week. i could easily pin in outher sites as well.

----------


## thebigo5659

o yea CQ- i tapered up my dosages bc my supplier began giving me a higher dosage/ml vial...i just kept injecting the same amount thinking that the higher dosages would be good for the esters that remain after u go off to help keep some muscle gain during the off period

----------


## Bossman

Run your Test one more week by itself, no deca . Then wait 2 weeks after your last test injection to start PCT.

----------


## thebigo5659

will do man. thanks. ill be posting pics after my cycle and during prep on another thread somewhere

----------


## Narkissos

> *i am 20 years old narkissos.* i know its a little unorthodox to begin AAS but i firmly believe my growth was stunted in hs due to ignorance. i did the original P6 by cellucor without really knowing wat it was or nething. anyhow i havent grown an inch since my junior year in hs and could not get above 185 naturally even with a 4000-5000 calorie diet. CQ answered your next question.


Oh snap.

Let me defer on giving the advice that I would've, due to your age.

No offense or anything... I just would not be comfortable knowing that someone else in your age group read what i posted, and used it to validate their individual drug use/abuse.

I think i'll send you a PM.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

Ygpm

-cns

----------


## thebigo5659

email sent nark

----------

